# Sweetpea



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy Good Morning to all.
Just posted a picture in General Chit-Chat of my kitty.
Already owns the house, and has found my yarn :lol:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Have just the picture she? is lovely, I can imagine your yarn will not be safe now, but you will have lots of fun. Tell us all about her antics.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

vershi said:


> Have just the picture she? is lovely, I can imagine your yarn will not be safe now, but you will have lots of fun. Tell us all about her antics.


She is about a year old, very quiet and affectionate.
Just got her last Saturday and she has already claimed her favorute chair, and has decided she sleeps with me.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Ah, that is so sweet, so glad she has settled down, makes me think I ought to get another cat, after I lost Barney I said no more, but.. seeing all the lovely kitties on here makes me want one again.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> Happy Good Morning to all.
> Just posted a picture in General Chit-Chat of my kitty.
> Already owns the house, and has found my yarn :lol:


Hi There: Just now noticed your posting. I didn't get it under the General Chit-Chat and had to go and look it up. She is a beauty! and it really does look like she is wearing a bowtie. She will keep you busy and help to fill in the time, I'm sure.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Happy April 1st Day Peanut Patty how are you and Sweet Pea doing? Love and hugs from Judi and Dolly.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Happy April 1st Day Peanut Patty how are you and Sweet Pea doing? Love and hugs from Judi and Dolly.


Doing well, thanks for asking.
Just got home from celebrating Easter with family in Alberta. Sweetpea is sitting beside my laptop, trying to catch the words as they appear on the screen. (I think she missed me - won't leave me alone!)


----------



## CarolineC96 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

